# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Lucid dreaming while drunk?

## TheDudeAbides

Is it possible / Has anyone tried to lucid dream after a night of drinking?  Or try to WILD with a hangover?

Just curious.

----------


## Xegar

Actually, i just did. I usually have good dreams after drinking, dunno why. Maybe because i sleep more. But yes, it is possible to LD.
I wasn't like very drunk, but yeah.. drunk. But i don't think alcohol actually helps, it's just that you get more sleep or you sleep deeper imo.

----------


## Arra

When I drink a bit it seems my sleep is better than usual. But the few times I've gotten really drunk, the type that leaves you with a bad nauseous hangover in the morning that lasts for hours, my sleep has been terrible. My dreams are shallow and mundane and repetetive, and seem to express the nausea I'm feeling, making me more nauseous. I'll wake up in the middle of the night with a hangover and realize I had just been dreaming obsessively about trying to work out some nonsensical math problem or something. I experience something similar when I fall asleep while sick or after actually working on something repetetive and mundane all day.

----------


## anderj101

For me, alcohol doesn't kill lucids, but it makes recalling them a challenge. After awakening, I lay there with my eyes shut while focusing on every detail of the dream, then grab my voice recorder or notepad to record the dream.

----------


## cakelady

Good timing, I got very drunk last night and had a good few dreams in the morning but nothing even vaguely lucid because I don't think my focus was there. I tend to nap in the daytime after drinking though so I'm going to have a go at it later.

----------


## DayDreamer315

ive heard alot of people say alcohol and dreaming don't mix well. finally i found people like me lol. I usually dream and can remember my dreams after a night of heavy drinking. never lucid though. I think it has something to do with the fact that when your drunk you can sleep on a concrete floor and be comfortable ( well at least i can) and being comfortable is important

----------

